# Boss V Filler Tube Broke Off



## sawtooth (Dec 8, 2012)

Boss V Blade 8' about 7 years old.....I broke off and lost the 90 degree filler tube and cap. I haven't looked inside the cover yet but am wondering if the Reservoir and filler are one piece and easy to replace.... I couldn't find a picture showing this detail. Won't have much more snow and might temp just fill it up and plug it with something. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Michael


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

sawtooth;1781522 said:


> Boss V Blade 8' about 7 years old.....I broke off and lost the 90 degree filler tube and cap. I haven't looked inside the cover yet but am wondering if the Reservoir and filler are one piece and easy to replace.... I couldn't find a picture showing this detail. Won't have much more snow and might temp just fill it up and plug it with something. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Michael


You should be able to use a hyd elbow from a parts store or tractor dealer.
It's probably a 1/4" or 3/8" NPT or you can just order a OEM replacement.
BTW the Boss web is a great resource for stuff like this in the Tech Support section.Thumbs Up


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

Filler neck is a threaded plastic elbow. Replace it with a plastic elbow. I have seen a metal elbow put in then been hit/stepped on causing the res to crack. Much easier to replace a plastic elbow in a storm over a res.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I lost a filler cap last week. The elbow and filler cap come as one unit now at my "new" dealer it was $3.99 CDN. for both.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

djagusch;1781568 said:


> Filler neck is a threaded plastic elbow. Replace it with a plastic elbow. I have seen a metal elbow put in then been hit/stepped on causing the res to crack. Much easier to replace a plastic elbow in a storm over a res.


The res is plastic too?


----------



## djagusch (Oct 15, 2007)

BUFF;1781630 said:


> The res is plastic too?


Res is metal but you get some good leverage against the welds and mounting if you have a metal filler tube. Res metal not super thick, nor does it need to be.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

djagusch;1781636 said:


> Res is metal but you get some good leverage against the welds and mounting if you have a metal filler tube. Res metal not super thick, nor does it need to be.


Having a cheap fitting fail verses a cracked res, I'll take the fitting. 
As a quick temporary repair hyd fittings would suffice, just have to remember switching them out.Thumbs Up


----------



## NAC (Nov 9, 2003)

Broke mine twice this year. Make sure you check the bolts holding the pump to the frame. Mine was missing one and the other was loose.


----------

